# Seeding Grass on a Steep Hill that tapers



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

We have about a 30% slope on an area about 7'w x 9' h which then tapers down off to about 20% both below, around and off to the side for a distance.

Topsoil was added today, on the steep part, and I have watered and tamped (below the new soil) in an effort to get it to compact. Yet it's really loose of course.

To minimize erosion, is Pennsoil (mulch) better than straw?
- Not a big fan of straw, the mess it can make, and the resulting cleanup from getting embedded sometimes.

But maybe straw's better when it comes to retaining moisture/shade for seed (while not allowing as much sunlight for growth)?

Will be seeding in about a month due to pre-emergent in the fertilizer.

- Also, considered sodding the steep rise, and all of it, but don't believe sod would be as robust as seeded grass in sunlight, etc. Besides sod can ski-slope apart. We only have so many rocks !


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

i've seen guys put down a bio-degradable mat to hold seed on a slope until it takes.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

As griz said, straw mat is the typical solution. I’ve also seen it called erosion control blanket. If there are a lot of plantings on it, I’ve seen landscapers hydromulch the hill.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Here I see a lot of hydroseeding on big jobs.

The problem with planting grass is you eventually will have to mow it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## angywall (8 mo ago)

How much have you compacted the soil layer to where your lawn narrows? Why is it that your lawn narrows there? Was that intended, or was it an accident? As far as I know, tif tuf bermuda grass can grow on any ground cover density, so that you won't have a problem growing this turf. You can try planting it whenever you wish. I don't have the densest ground cover on my lawn myself. The lawn looks great, and the grass is always lush and attractive. Also, my son helps me with regular watering of our beautiful lawn. He enjoys doing it with me, which I'm very happy about. Maybe in the future, he'll think about becoming a landscaper. He often paints landscapes.


----------

